# Dark and white chocolate "A'Peels"



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

So I was brought in to "fix" a bakery and I inherited a few boxes of these A'peels, as well as two buckets of Ivoire coating chocolate. I don't like throwing things away and these guys are taking up space. I like simplicity and want to just narrow down to my decent chocolate.

These melt down thick and it's hard to coat things in them. I bought some cocoa butter to help but still. What do people use these for? It doesn't work with my various truffle-like things like cake pops, and it doesn't work for strawberries. Too thick.

Any thoughts? Thanks.

Oh, and I can't even think of using them for ganache or flourless cakes, right? The flavor is too sweet and they are full of emulsifiers.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Let’s see the ingredient list for this “dreck”. 

A lot of the “phony” chocolates use a completely different fat and don’t play nice with cocoa butter-they tend to seize up.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

*Ingredients:*
Sugar, palm kernel and partially hydrogenated palm oils, cocoa (processed with potassium carbonate), nonfat milk, sorbitan monostearate and soya lecithin emulsifiers, pure vanilla.
*Cocoa Percentage:* 0% Cocoa Solids
*Kosher Info:* Certified Kosher - Dairy
*Gluten Free
Peanut Free Only in 25lb Case*
SKU: Guittard Dark Chocolate Apeels
Availability: In stock

Should I throw them in the bin??

The only application I can really think of is to like dip half of a biscotti or cookie in it. That would be okay.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I would only use it for making modeling chocolate to be honest.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

What's the Ivoire coating? is it from Callebaut, and in a plastic bucket? It might just be too old to use; it's supposed to be for dipping things anyway but if it's old, you might as well toss it.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

jcakes said:


> What's the Ivoire coating? is it from Callebaut, and in a plastic bucket? It might just be too old to use; it's supposed to be for dipping things anyway but if it's old, you might as well toss it.


yes, in the brown bucket. I've always hated scooping out of those.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

You have to be very careful, but you can melt it right in the bucket. Don't put it directly over gas heat or an induction; put a towel in the bottom of the pan, then put the bucket in and heat the water. Or heat the water with the towel and then put the bucket in. You want to melt it slowly so you don't risk melting the plastic......


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Actually the Ivorie isn’t all that bad. I put the pail on top of my oven where it’s warm but not hot, let it melt, and then pour some into a deli cup that I keep on top of the oven, so it’s always on hand. I Use it for garnishing, writing, and drizzling. It will eventually go rancid on account of the milk powder.

The a peels? I’d try my best to melt it and cast it into a base for chocolate sculpture or something that won’t be eaten...


----------

